# Problem mit den Verläufen



## Etienne (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich bin eigentlich noch Anfänger im Vektorisieren.
Das Zeichnen/Nachzeichen ist soweit kein Problem für mich.
Das einzige was gar nicht klappt ist das Einfärben mit Verläufen.
Kann mir da jemand einen Link für ein gutes Tut geben oder evtl. einen Buchtipp?
Auch ein kleines Tutorial wäre schon hilfreich, da ich ganz gerne - wenn ich die Basis dann kenne - selbt mich dadurchtüftle.

Also schonmal Dank für eure Antworten...

lg Etienne


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
welches Prog?


----------



## Etienne (16. Oktober 2004)

Oh sorry!
Das hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
In Illustrator.

lg Etienne


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also da kannst du das Gitterwerkzeug für komlexere verläufe nehmen oder für einfachere das Verlaufswerkzeug. Mit letzterem kannst du nur linerare oder radiale verläufe machen die sich nicht wirklich an der Kontur orientieren, besser geht das mit dem Gitterwerkzeug (GW). Für dieses mußt du halt ne ganze Weile üben um wirklich schöne Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Du must einfach in dein Grundobjekt Unterteilungen mit diesem GW erzeugen und dann den Schnittpunkten eine Farbe zuweisen, die Schnittpunkte sind wie normale Scheitelpunkte zu bearbeiten.

Tuts habe ich leider nicht, Bücher für Illustrator gibt es ganz gute von Galilleo (http://www.kopp-medien.de).

Viele Grüße


----------



## Etienne (16. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deinen Tipp aber kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wo ich das Gitterwerkzeug finde? Hab gerade schonmal in der Hilfe nachgeschaut aber unter diesem Begriff nichts gefunden.

lg Etienne


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Das gitterwerkzeug befindet sich direkt links vom Verlaufswerkzeug in der Werkzeugleiste.


----------



## Etienne (16. Oktober 2004)

Leider habe ich dort kein Gitterwerkzeug, da ist bei mir das Maßband.
Vielleicht sollte ich dazusagen dass ich mit Illustrator 7.0 arbeite.
Also weisst du wo ich es ansonsten noch finden könnte?

lg Etienne


----------

